# 3 JAWS Orca Boats.



## ResinRay (May 20, 2014)

I put this in this section because there is no general modeling section and it doesn't fall under scifi well anyways here are my 3 scratchbuilt Orca boats from "JAWS" they started from Pat Trittle's pans which are nice if you ever want to build one don't buy those plans that some guy on Ebay is selling they are crap. I started building the 1st 2 about last Sept and started a 3rd recently for a client there is an insane amount of details that go into one. I scaled Pat's plans down to about half the original scale giving me a nice 23 inch model to display without taking up lots of room. Every detail part is scratch made like the barrels which I made one a casted the rest in resin.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Yes, there is a general modeling forum on Hobby Talk, see below:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=13

The ORCAs look real good ResinRay!

Carl-


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Very Nice.

I love the Orca. I wish that there were a plastic kit of it.


----------



## ResinRay (May 20, 2014)

hal9001 said:


> Yes, there is a general modeling forum on Hobby Talk, see below:
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=13
> 
> ...


Thanks Carl for some reason I thought that was a discussion section will see if I can move this to there thanks,
Ray.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Hi Resin Ray, Would you consider selling one??? PM me when you get a chance [email protected] Thanks Randy


----------

